# nvidia driver



## trucker (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello and thanks for looking. I've just installed FreeBSD 8.2. But I am lost as how to setup nvidia-driver. It's started by *kldload* and shows with *kldstat* as nvidia.ko. Linux emulator is also showing as linux.ko.

Now my next step was to try to get them to auto start so far its not doing this. And I don't know if I am even heading in the right direction. 
I am not good with command line, I can do what I see others say to do, but as far as knowing why or the next step I am lost. I have been reading posts and have both KDE4 and Gnome up and on line. But that's about it. No sound, no nvidia, no flashplayer.

Again thanks if anyone can help me get this OS working.


----------



## bigtoque (Nov 28, 2011)

Did you install the driver through ports or did you just download the driver from the nVidia website?

You likely need to add:


```
Driver "nvidia"
```

to the "Device" section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.


Mine looks like this after using the driver from ports:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "nvidia"
        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
        BoardName   "GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]"
        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```

This page tells you how to get flash working:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html

This page tells you how to get your sound working:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sound-setup.html


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2011)

trucker said:
			
		

> I've just installed FreeBSD 8.2. But I am lost as how to setup nvidia-driver. It's started by *kldload* and shows with *kldstat* as nvidia.ko. Linux emulator is also showing as linux.ko.
> 
> Now my next step was to try to get them to auto start so far its not doing this. And I don't know if I am even heading in the right direction.


Add to /boot/loader.conf:

```
nvidia_load="YES"
```

See loader.conf(5).


----------



## trucker (Dec 3, 2011)

bigtoque said:
			
		

> Did you install the driver through ports or did you just download the driver from the nVidia website?
> 
> You likely need to add:
> 
> ...



I used ports


----------



## Dru (Dec 4, 2011)

Installing x11/nvidia-xconfig and x11/nvidia-settings should be of some help to you, I would imagine. That is if you haven't already. Pretty much makes it cake.

nvidia-setup


----------

